# Plow Chart



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

I am looking for a chart of smaller/residential size plow in some sort of comparison chart (ie width, weights, pros/cons) to compare. I was initially thing Western, but have since had some comments touting others. Figured somebody had some sort of comparison spreadsheet out there.

Thanks

:salute:


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

gnarlydude;1479309 said:


> I am looking for a chart of smaller/residential size plow in some sort of comparison chart (ie width, weights, pros/cons) to compare. I was initially thing Western, but have since had some comments touting others. Figured somebody had some sort of comparison spreadsheet out there.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :salute:


I doubt theres any such spread sheet , you need to look at the specs on each companies website and decide what brand is best for you. Most all plows are of good quality nowadays and dealership support in your area means as much if not more than the plow itself.


----------

